# صور نادره جدا لابونا فانوس مع الانبا كيرلس



## x_man (20 أغسطس 2008)

*




*
*



*
*



*
*



*

















​


----------



## Moony34 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور نادره جدا لابونا فانوس مع الانبا كيرلس*

صور جميلة ... ربنا يرحمنا ببركة صلوات هذا القديس آمين
شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## Mor Antonios (20 أغسطس 2008)

*اخيرا شفت صورت ابونا فانوس هذا القديس المبارك،*
*انا عرفته من صديق ليا مرة ذهب لمصر هو وعائلته الذين جاؤوا من السويد لزيارة الاديرة والكنائس بمصر ، ولما راحوا للدير الذي يقيم فيه ابونا وسالوا عليه قال لهم الراهب انه في البرية ولا نعرف متى يأتي فقالوا له اننا جئنا من السويد وقصدنا هذا المكان خصيصا لأخذ بركة ابونا فانوس فهل سنرجع هكذا، ثم قالوا له طيب قل لنا اين نجده ونحن سوف نذهب اليه فقال لهم الراهب لا اقدر ان اقول عن مكانه لانه سيزعل من وانظروا الناس هنا كلهم يريدون بركته.*
*المهم فيما هم يخرجون من الدير واذ بشخص يركض من بيعيد ويقول انتظروا انتظروا ، ولما وصل كان بدلته كلها تراب والتعب باين عليه، فقال من الذين جاؤوا من السويد لرؤيتي، فقالوا نحن يا ابونا، وهكذا عرف القديس بامرهم ولم يتركهم يذهبون بعد هذاالتعب دون اخذ البركة، وهنا كلمني صديقي عن ابونا فانوس وكيف انه يلبس القفازات لان يديه تضيئان مثل الفانوس، وهنااحبائي عرفته لكني كنت مشتاق جدا لرؤيته، والان رأيته وفرحت كثيرا فشكرا عزيزي x_man على هذه الصور والرب يباركك وصلوات ابينا المبارك تكون معنا جمعيا.*​


----------



## x_man (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور نادره جدا لابونا فانوس مع الانبا كيرلس*

اشكرم كلامكم لكن الحقيقه انا اتيت بهذه الصور من منتدى الطريق الى الخلاص ولست متاكد من هذه الصور لهذا الاب البار اما لا لانى لم اراه من قبل فارجو منكم التاكد واخبارى......
x_man


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2008)

*لا هى دى  فعلاً  صوررره وانا واسررتى كنا محظوووظين ونلنا بركته أكتر من مره ..صلووواته تكون مع جميعنا امييييين
ميرررسى على الصور الجميله دى ربنا يبارك حياتك .  ​*


----------



## just member (28 أغسطس 2008)

*انا كمان يا دونا حظى كان حلو ونلت اكتر من مرة بركتة *
*وصدقونى يا جماعة بمرة كنت بخلوة وارحت بهدوء ونمت جنب قلايتة علشان اروح معاة للتسبحة وبسبب هيك اخدت برد شديد جدا وهاد كانت فرصة انى اقعد اكتر فى الدير *
*شكرا بجد على الصور اللى فوق رائعة*
*صلواتة تكون معنا  ولربنا المجد الدائم امين*​


----------

